# Doxa vs Seiko



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Of course I realize Im asking on the Doxa forum (Ill ask on Seiko too) ...

Doxa 1200T vs Seiko Marine Master?

Anyone have both? 

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I'v owned the MM and currently sport a 1200T Pro for my daily watch. Both are excellent. The MM is now discontinued so get one if you can, but the 1200T is very close to being d/c'd too so heck of a predicament. 

I have to say I love the one-piece case of the MM and hope to have another in the collection but I'm solidly a Doxa guy so my 1200T isn't going anywhere


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

Jeff_C said:


> Of course I realize Im asking on the Doxa forum (Ill ask on Seiko too) ...
> 
> Doxa 1200T vs Seiko Marine Master?
> 
> ...


I have owned the Sbdx017 and 1500t and 5000t. I think its a toss up between the two. If you want a fun watch get the Doxa if you want a serious watch get the Mm300. I think its depend on your current collection. Either way you get a nice diver with great history. I have sold my Sbdx017 last year and have bought couple Doxas this year and you know what, I want to rebuy the Mm300. Something about the Mm300 that will never leave you. It is the only watch I miss after owned and sold countless watches.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

Mm300 is my choice. Doxa is a also an awesome diver if you are into vintage style.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

I've owned 1 300MM and 3 various Doxas... I sold the 300MM and ended up with 3 Orient 300SD's as well as my 3 various Doxas.

The Seiko 300MM is a great watch, the Doxa offerings are as well... the Orient SD's are also superb watches....

At this point, I'd say Doxa>Seiko>Orient.... but that's just me. And of that... 3x Orient is more than > 1 Seiko 300MM.

That all said... I'm pretty certain my collection for the foreseeable future will be 3x Doxa, 3x Orient and 1x Seiko highend divers. I loved my 300MM and will likely buy another, but the Doxa and Orient offerings were more than 'close competitors' to the Marinemaster IMHO.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a 600T & the Seiko MarineMaster as well. I have to admit, they are like children: I love them both for different reasons! I admit to owning/selling both before but found that they were both not replaceable in my collection. I'm thinning the herd down as I get older but both of these will stay. They both get tons of compliments whenever I wear them. I don't think (personally) you could go wrong with either - but I recommend both!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I've both , they are iconic dive watches with completely different looks definitely room for two

doxa...fantastic design nothing looks at all like it very unique from the case shape to the bezel , the hands the beads of rice every part unashamedly screams doxa a great watch

seiko...I love seiko they do budget well and they do luxury watches also amazingly well and there's no mistaking when you hold a mm300 it's pure quality no pictures do it justice , when you buy a seiko you get everything seiko they dont use standard market eta movements or lumes everything is made by Seiko , the mm300 in my opinion is a better made watch monobloc case ,grand Seiko movement , lume that easily out shines a doxa which tbh isn't hard as doxa lume is pretty poor , small things like the highly polished bezel,steel date wheel , so much just screams quality

but which would I choose? 
I don't know


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a 1500t, and a MM300.....both are keepers and will never leave my collection....

between the 2, the Seiko gets the ever-so-slight nudge as its wearable in more situations purely down to the fact that it's not Orange!

but that is it - after that a pure toss up in terms of heritage, design, dial, hands, etc....

oh wait - lume....Seiko kills Doxa (and most others) on lume.....


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Both are great. I own both. 
Seiko is a Chevy. Great for the money, durable, storied. Can't go wrong. 
Doxa...is a Mercedes SUV. Classic, powerful and understated.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> seiko...I love seiko they do budget well and they do luxury watches also amazingly well and there's no mistaking when you hold a mm300 it's pure quality no pictures do it justice , when you buy a seiko you get everything *seiko they dont use standard market eta movements...''*
> 
> Yeah unfortunately, I still rather a standard high quality, proven design (as ETA has demostrated itself to be) than an ''inhouse'' movement which can't hold a candle to it.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

M52Power said:


> Monkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> > seiko...I love seiko they do budget well and they do luxury watches also amazingly well and there's no mistaking when you hold a mm300 it's pure quality no pictures do it justice , when you buy a seiko you get everything *seiko they dont use standard market eta movements...''*
> ...


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> M52Power said:
> 
> 
> > Really??
> ...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

You can believe what you like I don’t want to get involved in a debate on different movements merits but to say it “can’t hold a candle up” which is meaning that it’s vastly inferior to a eta workhorse is wrong 

my point wasn’t about movements anyhow the point was everything in a seiko is Seiko made


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> I've both , they are iconic dive watches with completely different looks definitely room for two
> 
> doxa...fantastic design nothing looks at all like it very unique from the case shape to the bezel , the hands the beads of rice every part unashamedly screams doxa a great watch
> 
> ...


That's a great photo of the 2 together ... and is that a Sinn? Nice collection!

I have a 1200T on order. Having owned a MM300 (flipped years ago), the comparison is helpful. The dial size on the 1200 is on the small side, numbers wise. But in photo's it doesn't look small. In your side by side, the dial size of the MM300 looks about the same as the 1200. Would it be possible for you to measure the dial diameter on your MM300?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff_C said:


> Of course I realize Im asking on the Doxa forum (Ill ask on Seiko too) ...
> 
> Doxa 1200T vs Seiko Marine Master?
> 
> ...


I had a MM300, and wore it daily for a year or so. It's a big watch, 50mm case I believe. Visually it looked fine, and with the flat bottom it sat low and was stable for its size relative to my wrist. This was my 3rd diver, and 3rd Seiko, when I was just getting into watches, and before I learned how how to use case length and the right wrist measurement to pre-gage fit.

So it's 3mm longer than the Doxa 300 Anniversary and 1500; 5.4mm longer than a 1200. On another post you said your wrist is wide and flat. You can always measure the flat area across the top of your wrist and use that as a guide. Convert to case length of any watch to get an idea of how the watch will fit.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> I had a MM300, and wore it daily for a year or so. It's a big watch, 50mm case I believe. Visually it looked fine, and with the flat bottom it sat low and was stable for its size relative to my wrist. This was my 3rd diver, and 3rd Seiko, when I was just getting into watches, and before I learned how how to use case length and the right wrist measurement to pre-gage fit.
> 
> So it's 3mm longer than the Doxa 300 Anniversary and 1500; 5.4mm longer than a 1200. On another post you said your wrist is wide and flat. You can always measure the flat area across the top of your wrist and use that as a guide. Convert to case length of any watch to get an idea of how the watch will fit.


Not a problem,I'm on my work break at the moment so will do some pictures later tonight for you


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> Not a problem,I'm on my work break at the moment so will do some pictures later tonight for you


Thanks!


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> You can believe what you like I don't want to get involved in a debate on different movements merits but to say it "can't hold a candle up" which is meaning that it's vastly inferior to a eta workhorse is wrong
> 
> my point wasn't about movements anyhow the point was everything in a seiko is Seiko made


You are free to believe whatever you want also, I don't want to get involved into debates of any kind either and what I say is not a matter of belief - I know that Seiko movements can't hold a candle to any ETA movement, even higher priced. Being ''everything in a Seiko made by Seiko'' means next to nothing to me. There are too many significantly superior to Seiko brands using ETA based movements (Omega among many others), to flaunt the absense of ''standard ETA movements'' a big advantage.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

All I know is that both DOXA and Seiko make wonderful watches which give so much pleasure!

Cheers!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Nepatriot , I've measured from the inside bezel measurements then outside bezel then the case , then the dial where it starts after the chapter ring


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I feel they both have their place. Both are iconic, both are extremely well built, both are handsome. One cannot go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

supawabb said:


> I feel they both have their place. Both are iconic, both are extremely well built, both are handsome. One cannot go wrong with either choice.


This.

I own both and they have different qualities.

Cannot go wrong with either....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> Nepatriot , I've measured from the inside bezel measurements then outside bezel then the case , then the dial where it starts after the chapter ring
> View attachment 12959515
> View attachment 12959519
> View attachment 12959583
> ...


Thanks so much! Prior to your side by side on these 2, I would not have thought the MM had a smaller face than the 1200. It's actually the same size as the SKX013. The chapter ring is not as wide on the 013, bringing the total diameter to 27mm vs 30mm on the MM. 
Visually, having no chapter ring, the Doxa hands can be longer (which they seem to be), which can make the dial appear larger. Or more accurately perhaps not as small as its measurement suggests.

The Dagaz Aurora I have has no chapter ring (minutes on the dial like the Doxa), and the dial is 28mm. The bezel and case diameter are with almost identical, as is the case length. I really like the fit of the Aurora. Ordered it a few years ago just because ... probably subliminally the Doxa was calling to me. Ever since, I've been coveting the real thing.

Visually the proportions of the 1200 look good. But the numbers were a concern. Now I'm not concerned. Can't wait to see t live next week.


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

M52Power said:


> You are free to believe whatever you want also, I don't want to get involved into debates of any kind either and what I say is not a matter of belief - I know that Seiko movements can't hold a candle to any ETA movement, even higher priced. Being ''everything in a Seiko made by Seiko'' means next to nothing to me. There are too many significantly superior to Seiko brands using ETA based movements (Omega among many others), to flaunt the absense of ''standard ETA movements'' a big advantage.


It is a matter of belief and a highly subjective one at that. I have two MM300 one runs at about -2 and the other at about +1. Most my other pieces are powered by ETA and run very well also. During some 3 decades of collecting I've had more ETA power watches need service than Seiko's. Does that mean anything? No. But to me, subjectively, it means a confidence in their movements that no amount of information can disrupt. Much like you are on the other side. In the end, as far as collectors are concerned, the issue is (more than anything else) a matter of believe.

I have these two baby blues and love them both. For the record, my Doxa needs service; the crown slips when winding it and the power reserve is less than 10 hours.









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Horological-psychologist said:


> It is a matter of belief and a highly subjective one at that. I have two MM300 one runs at about -2 and the other at about +1. Most my other pieces are powered by ETA and run very well also. During some 3 decades of collecting I've had more ETA power watches need service than Seiko's. Does that mean anything? No. But to me, subjectively, it means a confidence in their movements that no amount of information can disrupt. Much like you are on the other side. In the end, as far as collectors are concerned, the issue is (more than anything else) a matter of believe.
> 
> I have these two baby blues and love them both. For the record, my Doxa needs service; the crown slips when winding it and the power reserve is less than 10 hours.
> 
> ...


Two beautiful watches!

I think your SUB 1500T PA II has a Soprod A10 movement?

Cheers!


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Great pair of vintage beauties, congrats! I respect your point of view, your opinion, beliefs, etc, I just don't agree with declaring the use of such a vastly proven in horological terms design as ETA as a disadvantage, when indeed it's just the contrary. We can see the countless microbrands going mostly both ways - Seiko/Miyota or ETA and the price difference between them, being the swiss powered timepieces always superiorly priced. 
I've had many Seikos through the years - even my first mechanical watch (as a teenager) was a 7S36 Seiko 5 Superior and this watch stopped when it was 3 years old...They changed the movement and the new one lasted 5 years and stopped also, then I threw the watch. My SKX was losing 1 minute a day when new (I've never had such a terrible timekeeping from any waych I've had), a good watchmaker managed to regulate it into losing 6-7 seconds a day, but after 6 months it was in its initial pace... Generally my impression is that Seiko movements can be regulated to some good accuracy, but they can't hold it for long. 
By the other hand actually I have more than 10 swiss watches powered by ETAs, Soprod A10, Valjoux 7750 - I've never had to regulate any of them and none of them have ever run out of COSC standars - infact most of my ETA powered watches gain/lose 1-2 second a day and the Soprod if not worn (just hand wound) doesn't lose or gain any second ever and when worn for 10 hours a day loses 4 seconds per month! 
We all have our opinions and I respect all of them, my experience shows that ETA movements are not a disatvantage.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Horological-psychologist said:


> "During some 3 decades of collecting I've had more ETA power watches need service than Seiko's. Does that mean anything? No. "
> 
> "For the record, my Doxa needs service; the crown slips when winding it and the power reserve is less than 10 hours. "
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


I've got no horse in this race ... owned a number of Seiko including a MM300, and a number of ETA 2824's.

One thing I noticed in your comments about hand winding your ETA. Do you do this often? There seem to be 2 schools of thought on handing winding ETA's. The most prevalent seems to be (not factual, so I'd say a subjective opinion) is don't hand wind. Others say to get it started if needed. Something about soft metal used for one of the related gears.

Could that be a possible root cause for some of your ETA experience?

Like you, the only experience I have had with movements needing servicing were 2 defective ETA 2824's. Both new, out-of-the-box. Thats out of a few dozen owned. So I put the blame more on the watch maker vs. ETA: watch maker's QC should have caught them.

Out of several dozen Seiko's, never had an issue.

With few exceptions, all of my ETA's kept time well within specs for their respective grades. A handful were spooky: +/- a second or 3. Had one I swear was 0 for the first few weeks. But most of these settled down after a few months to more mortal numbers. My Seiko's have been always within spec, but their tolerances are broader. Two were in the +/- 2 to 3 seconds, but with had been regulated.

IMHO, milage may vary, pros and cons to each. In my experience, I think a lot of the performance comes to the engine that powers the watch: us. My watches seem to perform differently over a few days or a week when my activity level keeps the watch wound up on the full side, vs when down at the low end from days of office\travel\dinners.


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

nepatriot said:


> I've got no horse in this race ... owned a number of Seiko including a MM300, and a number of ETA 2824's.
> 
> One thing I noticed in your comments about hand winding your ETA. Do you do this often? There seem to be 2 schools of thought on handing winding ETA's. The most prevalent seems to be (not factual, so I'd say a subjective opinion) is don't hand wind. Others say to get it started if needed. Something about soft metal used for one of the related gears.
> 
> ...


Because of the rotation, my watches tend to wind down. I wind them only to get them started. However, my 1500, which has a real use of about 3 or 4 months, had this problem since it was delivered. I noticed it slip but didn't pay much attention. As time went by it got worst. By the time I decided to sent it in the warranty had expired. I tried to explain this to a Doxa rep but nothing came out of it. I'll, Lw, send it in at some point.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice pictures, BTW. Two great watches, both historical and iconic. East meets West.

Interesting how the MM looks small compared to the 1500, even though it's a 50.5mm case compared to the 47mm Doxa. Also illustrates the visual contrast on thickness of the bezel (i.e. how wide) on a more traditional diver and the Doxa. The Seiko looks massive, even though both are probably the same size.



Horological-psychologist said:


> It is a matter of belief and a highly subjective one at that. I have two MM300 one runs at about -2 and the other at about +1. Most my other pieces are powered by ETA and run very well also. During some 3 decades of collecting I've had more ETA power watches need service than Seiko's. Does that mean anything? No. But to me, subjectively, it means a confidence in their movements that no amount of information can disrupt. Much like you are on the other side. In the end, as far as collectors are concerned, the issue is (more than anything else) a matter of believe.
> 
> I have these two baby blues and love them both. For the record, my Doxa needs service; the crown slips when winding it and the power reserve is less than 10 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

I think your SUB 1500T PA II has a Soprod A10 movement?

Oh my! I had no idea. And I had read elsewhere that this "slipping" issue was comun on these movements. 



Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

nepatriot said:


> Very nice pictures, BTW. Two great watches, both historical and iconic. East meets West.
> 
> Interesting how the MM looks small compared to the 1500, even though it's a 50.5mm case compared to the 47mm Doxa. Also illustrates the visual contrast on thickness of the bezel (i.e. how wide) on a more traditional diver and the Doxa. The Seiko looks massive, even though both are probably the same size.


The MM300 is not 50mm. It's 44mm in diameter. I just measured it. The 1500 is 45mm, maybe 45.5

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

"Interesting how the MM looks small compared to the 1500, even though it's a 50.5mm case compared to the 47mm Doxa."

Unless you are thinking on the Seiko MM SBEX001. But even this one isn't quite 50mm. It's 48mm. Pretty close though.










Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Horological-psychologist said:


> "Interesting how the MM looks small compared to the 1500, even though it's a 50.5mm case compared to the 47mm Doxa."
> 
> Unless you are thinking on the Seiko MM SBEX001. But even this one isn't quite 50mm. It's 48mm. Pretty close though.
> 
> ...


MM300 looks quite smaller on the wrist for its real size due to the relatively small bessel it has. One of the things I've always liked about this watch is how smaller it seems compared to other watches with the similar dimensions.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Horological-psychologist said:


> Because of the rotation, my watches tend to wind down. I wind them only to get them started. However, my 1500, which has a real use of about 3 or 4 months, had this problem since it was delivered. I noticed it slip but didn't pay much attention. As time went by it got worst. By the time I decided to sent it in the warranty had expired. I tried to explain this to a Doxa rep but nothing came out of it. I'll, Lw, send it in at some point.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


So it would seem perhaps common for ETA issues tend to be there when new, out of the box. Kind of like many European cars: not uncommon to need warranty service during the break-in period, and then best is to maintain them via factory trained service at specified schedule. If you do that, they can last for ever. Japanese cars are seem more apt to be trouble free for 100K, then start to need more maintenance. Also can last forever if maintained properly.

Sorry to hear the CS was not responsive. Unfortunately that seems common in watches, unless you buy one of those "highfalutin" brands where the valet park your car for you and wash it too while you shop.

On the two defectives I had, one I tried to deal with the mfg directly, out of their Switzerland. B school case study material in what NOT to do. After several weeks of frustration, I contacted the AD, who immediately resolved the issue. On the other defective, I started with the AD, who was fair, but no over and above service.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Horological-psychologist said:


> The MM300 is not 50mm. It's 44mm in diameter. I just measured it. The 1500 is 45mm, maybe 45.5
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Talking size, i.e. case length.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Commonly referred to as the Sumo; or by it's original nickname, but I won't spoil that one for you!

Case size, i.e. length, is 52.6mm. It's one of Seiko's largest divers. Might be the largest. That was my first Seiko diver purchase, before I learned about case length.



Horological-psychologist said:


> "Interesting how the MM looks small compared to the 1500, even though it's a 50.5mm case compared to the 47mm Doxa."
> 
> Unless you are thinking on the Seiko MM SBEX001. But even this one isn't quite 50mm. It's 48mm. Pretty close though.
> 
> ...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

M52Power said:


> MM300 looks quite smaller on the wrist for its real size due to the relatively small bessel it has. One of the things I've always liked about this watch is how smaller it seems compared to other watches with the similar dimensions.


Very true, IMHO. It's deceiving. The flat bottom also makes it surprisingly comfortable to wear too. Although too big for me, it never felt too heavy or uncomfortable. It's on the tall side, and for me it seemed to be the one watch I hit a few door jams with. Fortunately wood, so the watch one those battles.

The Sumo I had was too big, and also has a case back that lifted it off the wrist. That was one watch I KNEW I had it on, more so than the MM300, because it has a tendency to move side to side, and slide down. Nice watch though, and a great value, especially when those could be had for around $400 new. Just too big for my wrist.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> Very true, IMHO. It's deceiving. The flat bottom also makes it surprisingly comfortable to wear too. Although too big for me, it never felt too heavy or uncomfortable. It's on the tall side, and for me it seemed to be the one watch I hit a few door jams with. Fortunately wood, so the watch one those battles.
> 
> The Sumo I had was too big, and also has a case back that lifted it off the wrist. That was one watch I KNEW I had it on, more so than the MM300, because it has a tendency to move side to side, and slide down. Nice watch though, and a great value, especially when those could be had for around $400 new. Just too big for my wrist.


Yeah, MM300 is on the tall side, but I quite like it, IMO that's the only way a real diver to be, and Marinemaster is a real tool diver, not a dressy one. My favourite diver (Lunar Wild Sea 1969) is 16,5mm tall and the other day it had a bad encounter with an elevator's door - luckily no traces on it, sapphire cristal is the only way to go for me, so I know one should be carefull with those things and take into consideration their size.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

They both come from a strong heritage of innovation and use in the Diving Industry. I love both, but the MM 300 is a step above in quality. No question in my mind if I had to choose it would be the Seiko.


----------



## juanpam (Sep 26, 2010)

MM is the best for me, Although the two watches are timeless...


----------



## watchspeak (Jul 3, 2007)

*Doxa vs Seiko enjoy them both very much. Similar profile*

I find both are effective tool watches that have stood the test of time. These watches have been used as intended.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Talking about Doxa vs Seiko.....what about Fabien Cousteau jumping ship and teaming up with Seiko??


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

clonetrooper said:


> Talking about Doxa vs Seiko.....what about Fabien Cousteau jumping ship and teaming up with Seiko??


I am torn. On one hand, the Cousteau connection with Doxa is long and deep rooted. The only project Fabien did with Doxa was Mission31, though.

On the other hand, Fabien is all about saving our oceans - something we all should be thinking about. Seiko is one of the biggest watch brands on Earth, and can give him and his cause a LOT more exposure than Doxa can. So all in all, I am not blaming him for chosing a brand that will give him 100x more exposure, and Seiko is a great watchmaker. But I am sure when he is at home he puts on one of his Doxas to remind him of his Grandfather, and to get his much needed dose of orange.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

clonetrooper said:


> Talking about Doxa vs Seiko.....what about Fabien Cousteau jumping ship and teaming up with Seiko??


Celebrity endorsements are now almost entirely about "how much $" vs. the product. I'm sure Seiko's pockets are much deeper. So this could have been simply about how many $'s went onto young Fabian's pocket, whatever project he's working on, or both.

Maybe he didn't jump ship completely, and can still work with Doxa too.

At the same time, what is the value today of a "celebrity diver"? Even for a dive watch?

There isn't a marketer worth their MBA who isn't chasing millennials these days. How many millennials know who young Fabian is? Or ever heard of his grandfather?

Jacques was famous because of his TV show, which was pre-cable, when families gather around the TV at prescribed times, with a very limited number of options, to watch their favorite shows. When I grew up, all my friends religiously watched The Undersea World of Jacque Cousteau. Along with Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom. Marlin Perkins was as famous as Jacque. The whole family looked forward to each show.

I don't know Doxa's demo's. But Doxa's bright young MBA's in brand management do. If a high % of their core customers are men of a certain age, they know survival means attracting affluent Gen X'ers and Millennials, due to the simple and inevitable trend for Baby Boomers. The know post-Boomers didn't grow up with Coustou, or Dirk Pitt ... and might have no idea, or interest, in who young Fabian is.

Is recreational scuba diving a sport\hobby growing or declining? Is it attracting Gen X'er and Millennials? If not, will that reduce the value of endorsements from dive equipment manufacturers?

Not that Doxa shouldn't maintain their traditional links and endorsements: those are key to the brand's proposition and heritage.

But at the same time, is Doxa perhaps shifting resources, and planning on some new celebrity endorsements that affluent Gen X'er and Millennials pay attention to?


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Re: Doxa vs Seiko enjoy them both very much. Similar profile*

Very nice watches ; reliable and durable. You bought well.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Just got the mm300, can't say much yet, but first impression exceeded my expectations.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

K1M_I said:


> Just got the mm300, can't say much yet, but first impression exceeded my expectations.


I am really beginning to like the MM300. I may have to get myself one soon.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

MM300 is perhaps the iconic Asian diver. Non-vintage that is. Large case, 50.5mm. But sits down low: one piece case means a flat bottom, no upside down saucer shaped case back to lift the watch up. During the year or so I had mine, only a couple of people recognized it for what is was. To everyone else it was just a "cheap Seiko". To those who recognized it, had some nice conversations with people who know a lot about dive watches.

I like a watch flies under the radar, and has an interesting story. I had a Damasko DA47, before I went to the 46. I recall someone once commented on my "new Timex" (Timex used to have a white lumed dial). We were in a meeting, and he was a co-worker who like flashing his Explorer and an Omega (forgot which one). Anyway, I handed it over to him. It was fun to see the expression on his face change from smug to surprise: those Damasko's on their bracelet have a heft to them, and then just ooze quality.

My new Doxa 1200T is like that: few people know the brand, or the history.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

K1M_I said:


> Just got the mm300, can't say much yet, but first impression exceeded my expectations.
> 
> View attachment 13074595


Nice to see the 1500 next to other Doxa watches. I own only the 1500. It's a large watch. It does feel proportional for what it is. 
Doxa did a good job it doesn't feel like a smaller watch upsized. It does feel modern.

All that said I would like a 300. Would it feel small after wearing the 1500...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

K1M_I said:


> Just got the mm300, can't say much yet, but first impression exceeded my expectations.
> 
> View attachment 13074595


congrats on the pic up..... its an awesome watch in hand, the handset and lume plots continue to be a favorite.
I ultimately flipped my MM300 twice because it just didn't work well as my daily wearer.

looking at the 1200 next to it in interesting. 
one thing i really liked about the MM300 was the way it wore smaller than the case specs would suggest due to the small dial opening...same with the Doxa.

Im guessing the Doxa will feel less top heavy than the mm300 .

enjoy it, you picked one up at a great time


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Nepatriot , I've measured .......


thanks again for all the measurement photos...... as I await Poseidon delivery its great to be able to back to this thread for the specifics..... still on the fence on how its going to wear on arm, its on the outer edge of my size comfort and I really don't need another big watch.... quietly hopefully that it will wear smaller than I'm used to with the MM300 and the similar specs/ weight on bracelet.


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

nepatriot said:


> I had a Damasko DA47, before I went to the 46. I recall someone once commented on my "new Timex" (Timex used to have a white lumed dial)


I had someone call my 600T Pro., a "Mickey Mouse watch".

Go figure! (eyes rolling).


----------



## arcturus (Mar 19, 2009)

Horological-psychologist said:


> I had someone call my 600T Pro., a "Mickey Mouse watch".
> 
> Go figure! (eyes rolling).


take it as a compliment. Doxa is not discreet, but it's an awesome watch and it's something that people want to talk about, which is always a nice gesture, even if it's made out of left-field comments.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

K1M_I said:


> Just got the mm300, can't say much yet, but first impression exceeded my expectations.
> 
> View attachment 13074595


I love this picture! A little over 2 years since, do you still have them, @K1M_I? With hindsight now 20/20, if you had to pick just one, between the MM300 and the Sub 300, non-T and current standard production, which would it be?


----------

